# SKEETER ???



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Whats up with the skeeter bite? Never seen it this slow in the Marina!
Is it bad luck or science? Leaving marina headed toward Imagination Station
today someone gave me a slight report. Hope its not their imagination.lol 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

What bait did u use?


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

hailtothethief said:


> What bait did u use?


I used wax worms , Gulp honey worms and Minnows


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

slow


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

cdoytek33 said:


> slow


What's slow marina, off the station or everywhere?


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

north end was decent this morning soon as the wind kicked up haven' had a sniff since. 2 eyes and 6 keeper crappie couple throw backs
.


----------



## Jake/Rob (Dec 7, 2016)

cdoytek33 said:


> north end was decent this morning soon as the wind kicked up haven' had a sniff since. 2 eyes and 6 keeper crappie couple throw backs
> .


Nice! North side of causeway?


----------



## cdoytek33 (Jan 4, 2016)

yeah


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

End of the cold front. Should warm up next week. Prob next weekend will be good.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"Science"! Marina fished-out, too many buckets over past few years!jmho.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

Jake/Rob said:


> Nice! North side of causeway?


Good news thx


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished north of Rattlesnake Island yesterday., no eyes. 3 crappie. Very tough pull bc of the snow. Kicked my arse.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Fished north of Rattlesnake Island yesterday., no eyes. 3 crappie. Very tough pull bc of the snow. Kicked my arse.


Gotcha! Bucket lol it wasn't the easiest pull yesterday off I.S. think I'm going
to leave my 8" and drill and just take my 6" time to lighten the load. I love that North of the 
causeway. Remember the year before crappie limits. It was a slaughter at dusk
until they opened the dam on us. Great memory!


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> "Science"! Marina fished-out, too many buckets over past few years!jmho.


Really only been a couple of weeks most past few years maybe. Well we will see for sure after this change of pressure. Same in Doggy cove and off the beach. Good size over by station


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

wetwork said:


> Really only been a couple of weeks most past few years maybe. Well we will see for sure after this change of pressure. Same in Doggy cove and off the beach. Good size over by station


Bottom line I fish it a lot and catch lot of good craps and gils their , Cj stone is right u can not keep every 7 in plus and especially every 8 in plus gil! Guys need to read up on bluegill conservation! It's a must for fishermen who fish for them! Limits on our good gil lakes! I got petition going right now!!! Just heard a buddy telling me some guy he knows fishes 305 and throws all the small gils on the ice the guy doesn't know what he is doing they grow their other places it might be justified! I got a few choice words for him! Respect our resources please! Thx


----------

